

Arrington hates Rails but wants Rails Hackers? - sharpshoot
http://snaptalent.com/ads/182/
TC are hiring summer interns via Snaptalent
======
ericb
_You_ should work at TechCrunch. You've mastered the sensationalist linkbait
headline!

------
tlrobinson
When did Arrington say he hated Rails?

And if he did, how can he have an opinion on Rails when AFAIK he's never
written a line of code in his life?

~~~
menloparkbum
He called out the twitter (Rails) guy by name. I've been involved in the
industry since dotcom times and that was the first time I've seen a single
engineer been singled out for media ridicule. The scenario was like a junkie
lashing out at his dealer for denying him his fix.

~~~
petercooper
Just because he called out a single guy who was unable to make something scale
doesn't mean he was dismissing the entire technology (as, clearly, he hasn't).

~~~
SwellJoe
"a single guy who was unable to make something scale"

Allegedly. Nobody outside of Twitter knows the whole story.

------
hwork
Great title Sumon!

To anyone looking for a summer gig: come and work with Mark and me. We're two
Rails dudes and we're having a grand ole time at TC.

------
Harkins
Actually, I know Arrington was interested in Rails as early as July 2006. We
had a serious conversation about using it for the first version of the job
board. I argued for PHP and we settled on it -- at the time, Rails deployment
was a PITA and he didn't have any other Rails apps, so why take on that hassle
for a simple app?

Yeesh, I keep mentioning I build that job board here. It only took ten days
from introduction to done, he just keeps coming up here.

------
aseever
Arrington never said he hated rails. I imagine he hates linkbait involving him
though.

~~~
hs
it's karma

------
wumi
and imagine he paid for that!

come to think of it, he probably suggested this headline. This is a double
winner for TC and Snaptalent -- exposure for both of them! TC to the hacker
crowd, and more traffic for snap talent.

------
giles_bowkett
Arrington hates everything he doesn't own and at least half of what he does.

~~~
SwellJoe
I think the negative TC articles get blown way out of proportion--I'm
generally surprised by how positive and free of tough judgment the coverage on
TC is. People often point out how positive they are to YC companies, but if
you do the math, they're positive to almost all small companies. Bigger
companies catch plenty of flack--but that's OK, they can take it.

If you add'em all up, though, TC is a pretty resoundingly positive site--it's
snarky (in a TMZ kinda way), but it's generally good-natured ribbing of the
sort that takes place all the time at events in the valley. Just tonight, a
bunch of folks were hanging out at Bistro 412 in Palo Alto making fun of the
Web 2.0 "business model", venture capitalists, and anything else that came up.
Doesn't mean everybody who was there doesn't like the industry or the people
in it.

